# Get Arturia Minimoog-V Original for free on June 21



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 20, 2012)

I was really impressed first time I heard this next to a real MM at a NAMM show a few years ago. At least I'm 98% sure it was Arturia's booth, because it was *quite* a few years ago! They had both going through a big honking keyboard amp, so of course that had something to do with it, but still...

In any case, the price is right so I figured I'd post this here.




Get Arturia Minimoog-V Original for free on June 21!
GRENOBLE, FRANCE: music software and hardware company Arturia announces the end of an agreement with Moog Music that will see its Moog Modular V and Minimoog V soft synths soon remerging as the updated and renamed Modular V and Mini-V, and is marking the occasion by giving away a one-off ‘commemorative’ edition of the Minimoog-V on World Music Day...

On June 21 only, musicians everywhere can download Minimoog-V Original from the Arturia website (http://www.arturia.com/minimoogv-original) — for free! Minimoog-V Original includes all the sounds (more than 1,000 presets created by talented artists and renowned sound designers) and features (32-voice polyphony, plus much more besides) from the latest Minimoog- V update (Version 2.5), but without the additional functionality accessible behind the ‘hinged’ front panel — just like the original Minimoog.

Minimoog by name. Minimoog by nature. It’s been several successful years since Arturia announced the release of its much-admired Minimoog-V soft synth — meticulously modelling the distinctive tones and analogue nuances of the legendary Seventies-vintage Minimoog Model D monosynth — in an agreement with Moog Music initiated by Bob Moog himself. Moog changed the musical world with the Minimoog and Arturia helped change the music software world with the Minimoog-V, so what better way to toast the passing of that productive partnership and end the arrangement between the two companies on a high note than with a generous giveaway on World Music Day?

Don’t miss out: go get Minimoog-V Original for free on June 21! Save the ‘download date’ in your calendar...


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Nick!


----------



## Frédéric P (Jun 20, 2012)

Great news!!
Thanks a lot Arturia!! (and Nick of course!!) :D


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Jun 20, 2012)

Highly recommend! The Minimoog is brilliant and I had another VST previously, I can't fault it.

Patrick.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 20, 2012)

For those that are curious - the download is now available - but their web servers are SLAMMED. It took several tries just to get to the web page, and thus far the download itself has refused to start... but I'm a patient guy!


----------



## rabiang (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this one!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 20, 2012)

There is no WAY I'm paying that ridiculous price.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 20, 2012)

Probably true, because there's no way to get onto the site and pay it.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 20, 2012)

It's a trap! Haven't been able to load their site for hours.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 20, 2012)

I got all jumbled up in Facebook, where I have a pseudonym. I got SOME sort of message saying I'd have an e-mail and a dl link within 48 hrs. Odd.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 20, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> There is no WAY I'm paying that ridiculous price.





Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> Probably true, because there's no way to get onto the site and pay it.



I wish they had an alternate VIP site for those of us who would be willing to pay _double_ the price.


----------



## Reegs (Jun 21, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> I got all jumbled up in Facebook, where I have a pseudonym. I got SOME sort of message saying I'd have an e-mail and a dl link within 48 hrs. Odd.



Me too. I would guess they're trying to spread out the load on the servers.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2012)

I already own their Moog Modular. Does this bring anything to the table it does not?


----------



## KEnK (Jun 21, 2012)

It appears that you can't get this unless you're on FB.
I will personally never join FB.
So it's only free to people who allow Zuckerberg to sniff their underwear.

I'll pass, and chalk it up to "cultural elitism".
FB only. F*** that.
I'm offended.

To me it's no different than saying,
"You can have our "free" synth as long as you accept Jesus as Your Personal Savior."

To me there is nothing free about this synth.
It's another Zuckerberg scam.

k


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 21, 2012)

I got it without using Facebook from this link.

http://www.arturia.com/evolution/en/products/minimoogv/minimoogv-original.html (http://www.arturia.com/evolution/en/pro ... ginal.html)

Don


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 21, 2012)

Agreed re: the FB "catch." I NEVER allow FB apps. Guess I'll keep trying their direct link and hope it works!


----------



## Inductance (Jun 21, 2012)

KEnK @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> It appears that you can't get this unless you're on FB.
> I will personally never join FB.
> So it's only free to people who allow Zuckerberg to sniff their underwear.
> 
> ...



Haha... Wow. Not a Zuckerberg fan, I take it? :mrgreen: 

I'm not a heavy Facebook user myself, but I don't think referring us to Facebook is that big a deal. We could always set up an account, download the software, then delete the account!


----------



## KEnK (Jun 21, 2012)

Inductance @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> Haha... Wow. Not a Zuckerberg fan, I take it? :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm not a heavy Facebook user myself, but I don't think referring us to Facebook is that big a deal. We could always set up an account, download the software, then delete the account!


download the software, then delete the account!

You _sure_ about that? I'm not. :wink: 

Just not gonna go there.
FB and Google have far surpassed Orwell's wildest dreams about Big Brother.
Plenty of reasons not to Join the Cult of Friends.

A _free_ Mini-Moog isn't enough of a reason to bypass both my Principles and Paranoia.
Besides, the FB condition means like most things labeled "A Free Gift For You",
there's nothing "free" about it.

@ Don-

I did try to see if I could "get it" at the Arturia site,
but kept getting referred to Zuckerberg's Cult of Friends.

Guess I'll try again.

k


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 21, 2012)

KEnK @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> I'll pass, and chalk it up to "cultural elitism".
> FB only. F*** that.
> I'm offended.
> 
> ...



:lol: 

it took me ages to work what fb was and when i had gotten that i then had to look up what a minimoogv was. 

plus 1 on all of the above.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2012)

In between telling everyone on FB when your last bowel movement was and being paranoid about it ruining your life is kind of a wide swath that I recommend people aim for


----------



## Lex (Jun 21, 2012)

It's not enough just to hit "like" on fb, like other companies do, here you have to grant access to your personal info to some shhitty application...which is not cool..
Why do they do that? And whats the point of having a pass code and registration for a free VSTi? Why not just put the freakin .dll online and mirror it?

Too bad, was really looking forward to this one..

alex


----------



## KEnK (Jun 21, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> In between telling everyone on FB when your last bowel movement was and being paranoid about it ruining your life is kind of a wide swath that I recommend people aim for


My problem is that Zuckerberg is indexing and categorizing your every bowel movement w/o you knowing about it. 
(Just in case he or one of his _Friends_ needs to know what passed through your intestines on say, March 23rd, 2009.)

I am also creeped out by reading the New York Times online and seeing ads by
Native Instruments, 8dio, Izotope etc.

I am continuously being tracked, monitored and followed.
I don't like it, people are in my house observing my movements w/o my permission.
This is in fact far more insidious, ubiquitous and efficient than the Stasi was in the former DDR. 

Also, when you are a _not_ member of the "Cult of Friends", you cannot find out
anything about what FB is until you "join". 
There is no message saying that, "By pushing this button, you revoke all rights to privacy, etc." 

This is like being asked to sign a contract before you can read it.
In fact, that's exactly what it is.

There is no wide swath between being Infected by the Invader and Running for Your Life.
Where are they keeping the Pods? 
Where is that Dog w/ Jerry Garcia's Face on it?* 
(o) ~o) >8o o[])

*(humourous references to Invasion of the Body Snatchers 1978 version) :mrgreen:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2012)

KEnK @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > In between telling everyone on FB when your last bowel movement was and being paranoid about it ruining your life is kind of a wide swath that I recommend people aim for
> ...


 
Fine, When they learn everything there is to know about me, my life, my finances, the the only danger is that they will die of boredom.


----------



## drumman (Jun 21, 2012)

Darthmorphling @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> I got it without using Facebook from this link.
> 
> http://www.arturia.com/evolution/en/products/minimoogv/minimoogv-original.html (http://www.arturia.com/evolution/en/pro ... ginal.html)
> 
> Don



Says server is overloaded and tells you to go to Facebook.


----------



## Gusfmm (Jun 21, 2012)

KEnK @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> I am also creeped out by reading the New York Times online and seeing ads by
> Native Instruments, 8dio, Izotope etc.
> 
> I am continuously being tracked, monitored and followed.



Try going into your browser's configuration options and increasing the security level to the extent you feel comfortable with. You will probably want to considerably limit cookies activity or totally disable them altogether. You'll see those annoying NYT personalized ads not display your preferred VSTi vendors anymore.


----------



## Gusfmm (Jun 21, 2012)

The only disclaimer I saw was that your email address would be disclosed to Arturia and be register on their newsletter list. It's not that they'll be able to spy you through your webcam from now on... maybe my schizophrenia level is not quite where it should be.

After signing up, you can-
1) Deactivate the app from your FB account setup,
2) Eliminate the "Like!" entry from your FB wall,
3) "Un-like" Arturia at a later date if you so desire.
4) Remove your email from Arturia's distribution list at a later date, if you so desired.

After almost 8 hours though, I'm yet to see a note from Arturia. I'm starting to fear a fiasco coming.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 21, 2012)

The Arturia web site is still showing "As our server is overloaded please go to Arturia Facebook page to request your Free Instrument" so that looks to be the only option right now.


----------



## KEnK (Jun 21, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> KEnK @ Thu Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I am also creeped out by reading the New York Times online and seeing ads by
> ...


Thanks for the advice Gus-

In the past I've disabled cookies, and a lot of sites won't open unless you allow cookies.
It's a losing battle. 
But I did just check Firefox help- seems to be an option now that I don't recall
seeing before.
I'll give it a shot.

As to your advice about what do "after signing up",
thanks again, but I'm not "signing up", ever.

Ken


----------



## Gusfmm (Jun 21, 2012)

Ken- you wouldn't believe what some of us are willing to do for a free gadget! I do get where you're coming from, I do... 

... just being a bit jovial here.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone actually got this to work, by the way? I Liked the FB page, then a screen comes up telling you to click to get your download, and nothing happens.

Just curious whether it's just me, because this is how it is with more than one browser.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 21, 2012)

Nick, in my case I was instructed to click on an additional page after "liking" Arturia. I can't remember exactly what it said, and there might even have been a _third_ page (still in the Facebook world) that I had to click, but I eventually saw something that said something to the effect of _"A link will be sent to you in 48 hours."_ My guess is that if you haven't seen that message yet, your work isn't finished.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Mike.

I just did it from a different computer and it worked. Why? Why.

By the way - now that I have your attention in public and everyone will know your business - did you get my email about your bedwetting issue...sorry, I mean about my failed experiment with Realivox?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2012)

I did all that business on FB and never did get an email with a link.


----------



## devastat (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my link as well.


----------



## Reegs (Jun 22, 2012)

I got my link about a 1/2 hour ago (signed up at 6am that morning for reference). It will come! For downloading, they're offering a torrent and direct. The torrent works, the direct is shaky.

It sounds very nice! I'm planning to play with it tonight.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2012)

Nobody ever answered my question about how different it sounds from the Moog Modular. Anyone have both?


----------



## Gusfmm (Jun 22, 2012)

Reegs @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> they're offering a torrent and direct. The torrent works, the direct is shaky.
> .



Torrents??? Really? That's creative... I'm telling ya, these are different times we're living.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 22, 2012)

Both are not working for me.

The actual downloads 0 bytes of data and the torrent file is invalid.


Tanuj.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 22, 2012)

I never recieved the email


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 22, 2012)

Received my email this morning but the downloaded file is 0 bytes. Nothing in it.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2012)

Just got the email and it seems to be downloading fine.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2012)

Still haven't received mine.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, downloaded, installed authorized, all good here.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 22, 2012)

same here, just can't figure out how to turn off the delay


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! This is a great sounding VI.
Just in case Arturia is lurking here a big Thank You to Arturia and hats off to the late great Bob Moog


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 22, 2012)

Crud I missed it. I guess I'll have to make due with my Omnisphere Moog patches.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2012)

Just got my download link!


----------



## Jan16 (Jun 23, 2012)

If anyone wants to download the Minimoog quickly, here's a link I found on a forum: http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/81460003/file.html.
You have to wait for the email though to get your authorization code.


----------



## drumman (Jun 23, 2012)

Jan16 @ Sat Jun 23 said:


> If anyone wants to download the Minimoog quickly, here's a link I found on a forum: http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/81460003/file.html.
> You have to wait for the email though to get your authorization code.



Is this site safe? Never heard of it before. I couldn't find any bad reviews on it (what few there were). After all the download, email, empty files, jammed server problems, this seems too easy.


----------



## Jan16 (Jun 23, 2012)

drumman @ Sat Jun 23 said:


> Jan16 @ Sat Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants to download the Minimoog quickly, here's a link I found on a forum: http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/81460003/file.html.
> ...


I downloaded my copy from this site, installed in W7 64-bit, and I have not experienced any anomalies.
The VST works as expected in Cubase.

Edit: actually, to be sure I also downloaded the file in the Arturia email, and after installing it I noticed it has more presets, so, in hindsight it's better to download it directly from Arturia.
I got the link for zippyshare from the Korgforums


----------



## KEnK (Jun 23, 2012)

Related to my anti-FB tirade from yesterdays New York Times
It appears I'm not alone after all :wink: 

www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/technology/t ... utton.html


----------



## TGV (Jun 24, 2012)

KEnK @ Sat Jun 23 said:


> Related to my anti-FB tirade from yesterdays New York Times
> It appears I'm not alone after all :wink:


No, you're not alone. I don't have an fb account either. My wife does, but when I saw that the app that sends the link requires access to personal data, I declined. No fb for me.

But there are a lot of us. Perhaps we should set up a site for fb-dislikers, where we can share links and talk about people that do have fb without them noticing it. And then we could have pictures pop up, and ...


----------



## wst3 (Jun 24, 2012)

I finally got to spend some time with the freebie version yesterday, and I really like it. I also have the gForce version, and they two are certainly different, but both are cool, and I suspect this one will get some serious use!


----------

